# Marbles & Mocha



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 2, 2006)

So far we have stories on the "commands your rabbits can understand (but don't necessarily follow)" and new rabbits threads (pictures, too). I'll post more pictures here tomorrow or the weekend.

Anyway, Marbles has been unbelievably, incredibly sweet and affectionate today. He always has been but even more so today. He's been lounging. I'm a little worried that it might have something to do with his diarrhea three days ago. He's okay now and slowly going back to his pellets. (The vet told me to hold the food for 24 hours even though I said he's been eating only hay. Couldn't do it. I never took out the hay. Hay always having been unlimited.) His poop's great again although I get one or two slightly damp ones.

Mocha still nippy. I have no idea what to do with her. She used to run after me and lick my feet. When I held her face-to-face before, she'd lick my chin non-stop. Now she won't even lick my fingers. She'll just bite any part of me she can. She responds to snuggling (she'll melt, sleep, and all) but when she's had enough, she'll bite. Sigh. I feel so used. Hehe. :bunnydance: I don't know how to get back to the way things were.

They were snuggling again today. I was petting them while they were munching on hay next to each other and they just melted into one big puddle of fur. It's the sweetest thing, I swear. Sometimes it overwhelms me. My heart feels like bursting.

Yesterday I was watching Uptown Girls (not my normal watching fare but it was a slow afternoon, sue me) on HBO and I was crying (that Dakota Fanning girl is precious. I want to squish her into one teeny weeny bunny.). Marbles was watching me and I think he felt that I was sad so I picked him up and snuggled him on the couch, sobbing the entire time. I'm a bad mum. I was reassuring him I'm happy and crying the entire time.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you have any pictures? :wink:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 3, 2006)

:bunnydance: http://photobucket.com/albums/f47/tailof2rabbits/ :bunnydance:


attached is one of my favorite pictures of them. quality's shite because i didn't have enough time to turn on the lights (i refuse to use flash that close to them) but i think it captures their relationship. mocha's dainty, serene, adorable, and cutesy. she knows it and she'll cute you to submission. she makes cute an action word, believe me. marbles is incredibly smart. he's tolerant, especially for a teenager. and he loves quietly (but that's the only thing he does quietly :jumpforjoy and unconditionally. i wouldn't say this except to people i know will understand the feeling but he was the first to ever show me just how much love i was capable of. he'll always, always be my baby. even when he's as big as a cat. i have to say though mocha is hardly neglected. she's incredibly loved (and spoiled). but there'll always be something about marbles that no one else can ever touch.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 3, 2006)

Would you look at that!! :inlove:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 3, 2006)

Mocha snuggling Marbles' stuffed elephant after he refused to snuggle her. :bunnybuttoor baby.:sad: It was the first time they were in one cage together, I think.

Thanks, Lissa. (My name's Lisa, btw.) You shouldn't encourage me though. I finally know how to post pics here! Hahaha. You people are so gonna get sick of seeing pictures of my babies.






Marbles does this on his own sometimes. We snuggle and he purrs... pretty soon, he jumpsto flop downon his back. Jeff and I used to say he really owns the entire place, we're just animated pooper scoopers. It's become more true now that we have two baby bunnies.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 3, 2006)

They have such hard lives, don't they? :sleep:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

BUNNY LOVE! :bunnydance:






"Yeeees? May we help you?"


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

Marbles,back when he was 5 weeks,curiously eyeing the fiance's feet. (Baby bunny butt picture!)








Mocha, now, curiously eyeing my books.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

We've come to the conclusion that Mocha only tolerates us because we provide the food. She prefers Marbles company to ours, definitely. And she bites the hand that feeds her when she feels out of it. It bothers me a little but I try to shrug it off. She used to be so affectionate, I don't really understand what happened. Ever since she had constipation, she's been a real b****. I still love and spoil her but I snuggle her less now. It hurts!It's a bit sad because Marbles was a real sweetheart to us (still is)and I was hoping she'd be the same (or at the very least, not nippy). Doesn't make her any less adorable but ugh, I want to squish her and make her mine. :cry2

Marbles is definitely more affectionate with us and seems to prefer our company to hers. (Jeff calls him half-human. I'd have to agree.)This appears to making her sad. Sometimes she'll try to stuff her little head under Marbles' chin, asking for grooming... Marbles most often ignores her and does his own thing.He runs away and she'll stay there, in a small puddle of fur on the floor.We'd have to pick him up and put him beside her, petting them both at the same time, before he settles into a bunny snuggle.






Mocha disapproving. Disapproving me. :tears2:


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 4, 2006)

:blueribbon:Great pictures!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks, bunnydude. 

This morning, Mocha did a half-binky. Closest thing to one I've seen from herin a loooong time. We got her a much bigger cage, nearly as big as Marbles'. It's nicer, actually, so I'm starting to feel bad. Maybe I should've bought two new ones and just sold Marbles' old one. :?I hate feeling like they're thinking I'm playing favorites. It's probably just me but for a minute there I could've sworn Marbles was giving me a you-don't-love-me-anymore look.

Anyhow, she's been running around her mansion and sniffing every corner. Then she peed right smack in the center. :happydance: Oh, yeah.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 4, 2006)

What lovely rabbits! I'm just now seeing this thread....I love the way they snuggle together. They're just so darned cute...

I'd add them to my bunnynapping list - but Tiny seems to have hidden it on me. Oh well...maybe I just need a fresh start on one?

Peg


----------



## alexander (Feb 5, 2006)

your bunnys are just tooo precious! ive been thinking about gettin a play mate for my lil one, but i dunno, did you get your two at the same time? 

love em!
~heather


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey,Peg. Thank you! I love how they snuggle, too. About the bunny-napping bit, that's quite alright. I'm on the other side of the world so that's bound to be difficult. :bunnydance:I'd bunny nap the whole lot of yours but yeah, it's so far, just the thought is tiring me out. :run:Tiny is so delightful, with his ladies' man bit. It still amazes me how these little creatures can pack so much personality in them.

Hi, Heather. Thanks!  I got Marbles December 14, 2005. He was binkying all over the place till mid-January when he progressively got more depressed every time Jeff and I would leave the house so we thought it was time to get him a playmate. I'm sure you know this already but it shouldn't hurt to say: make it amale-female or female-female pairing. 

Some rabbits really don't get along so if you're adopting and your little one doesn't object to the trip too much, bring him along and make him pick. I got my little girl January 20, 2006 after two hours' deliberation. We went to the shop undecided, saw her, and that was it. We had to get her, so we just kept our fingers crossed that it'd be love at first sight. It wasn't, but at least neither bunny was hostile.

Marbles was feeling threatened by another bunny's presence though. Understandable because withjust the three of us before, he's beenloved, adored, spoiled, and showered with affection. Was probably afraid it'd change. It did a littlebut I'll alwayslove him more, even though I'll never tell.He bullies her sometimes, but mostly during feeding (when I ditz out and forget to separate them before showing food). He nudges her off his water bottle. Mostly just small territorial stuff.  Also, when we pay more attention to Mocha sometimes (especially when she was constipated), he'd snort. :growl:We don't regret bringing her in because she did a world of good for Marbles. She's accepted him as her superior (although something tells me she's just biding her time till she gets big enough to assert herself over him) so all's well and good, really. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 6, 2006)

This is Marbles. :rabbithop

How funny. Really looks like him



ANYWAY. Rabbit politics. :gun:That's what this post is all about. Mocha stopped biting me yesterday after I scolded her. Then she did it again earlier. No amount of "NO!" works with her, I swear. So I did what ever other rabbit would do. I pressed her head down to the ground (my heart was breaking while I was doing this)till shestopped fighting it andsat still.I read somewhere thatthis is the way to establish who's top rabbit.

It's something I've never felt was a necessity with Marbles. He was a wonderful baby bunny. Smart. Adorable. Loving. Slightly mischievous.He understood right away that he gets most everything he wants and needs as long asthere's respect between us, even when he breaks rules every now and then. Mocha is an entirely different story. Since Marbles is top bunny (over her), and I'm top bunny (over Marbles)... maybe she thinks it's killing two birds with one stone once she establishes she's my superior.

I feel like a huge humanjerk (which is probably what she thinks of me anyway) but she can'tkeep bitingme for the rest of her life. She'll either stay in her cage forever or I'll have to give her away, and I'm not particularly keen on either idea. Anyway, she seems to be okay again. She stopped biting me. Hopefully, I can maintain this till it's written in stone.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful rabbits!!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> ANYWAY. Rabbit politics. :gun:That's what this post is all about. Mocha stopped biting me yesterday after I scolded her. Then she did it again earlier. No amount of "NO!" works with her, I swear. So I did what ever other rabbit would do. I pressed her head down to the ground (my heart was breaking while I was doing this)till shestopped fighting it andsat still.I read somewhere thatthis is the way to establish who's top rabbit.


 What gorgeous babies!

I've used this technique too. I learned about it from Buck Jones, a member who really knew his stuff. Sometimes Loki likes to test me by repeatedly breaking a rule right in front of me. He'll stop every time I say "No!", but will soon go back to pulling carpet, chewing the woodwork, etc. When he does this, I place my hand on his head/neck. He hates it, but he recognizes the sign so he puts his head down.

It's nothing to feel bad about, just make sure you're not using any pressure- all I use is the weight of my hand. If she tries escaping, it's probably a bad idea to hold her there. I have found that saying "Eeek" or "Ouch" loudly teaches a rabbit not to bite. Often they are only nipping, and it wouldn't hurt through fur... but humans don't have fur. So they learn that they are hurting you and that you make a big noise, so they stop.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Lissa and naturestee. She doesn't respond to "Eek!" or "Ouch!" either. She just does it one more time to show she meant it the first time around. She's a spiteful little thing.  Jeff suggested dropping a tin can everytime she bites but Marbles is almost always in the same room and he's jumpy. I don't like spraying them with water. One time, water got in Marbles' eyes and he was squinty for a couple of hours, the poor baby. I don't want to stress him out needlessly. At least she doesn't attack us. She just does it when she's had enough snuggling, which is really bad because there's no transition. She'll purr and lap the love up but at some point she'll get sick of it and just nip.:tantrum:

She likes only three things: my shoes, food, and Marbles.












She heard the rustling of plastic bags while Jeff was getting hay. At least we're sure her hearing's excellent.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 7, 2006)

I *love* this picture. :hug:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 7, 2006)

Snugglebutts! :laugh:


Speaking of butts, Mocha's having slight diarrhea problems. Happens in intervals. I think it may be the stress of our power play that's affecting her digestion. I need a new vet. One of my two vets didn't respond to my emergency text message regarding Mocha's distended colon two weeks ago. I would've paid him for a house call but he earns enough from his clients with dogs and cats, apparently. The other is dismissive... I just don't think he cares enough. I keep worrying that the diarrhea (they keep having it on and off) is a symptom of a bigger digestive problem but he doesn't seem to think so. I've never really minded living in a third world country till I got these bunnies. It's not even a matter of being able to afford good vets. I'm not first world rich, definitely, but I can afford good vets. There just aren't any who are very knowledgeable about rabbits _and_ caring at the same time, and that frustrates the hell out of me. I hate having my rabbits bunched into the category that includes hamsters and guinea pigs. Those two aren't expected to live very long. That's not very comforting.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 7, 2006)

Awww, sorry to hear of that tailof2rabbits. Those pics above are adorable by the way. Try searching theforum for diarreah and you might find lots of good advice that can help your bunnies without seeing the vet. But a good vet is always recommended if you can find one!


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 7, 2006)

Your bunnies are so cute!:bunnyheart And shame on Mocha for being such a meanie sometimes. I had a cat like that. She'd be happy and snuggling and then all of a sudden bite.

Where do you live?


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, jordiwes. What troubles me though is that when I research on it, so many people are saying so many different things. It's a bit confusing.

Thanks, nose_twitch. It freaks me out sometimes. She really goes out of her way to bite my finger... she'd twist her head just to reach it. ARGH. :? I honestly don't understand. It's so *frustrating*. I'm giving her everything and then some. Perfect diet. Perfect cage. Ample exercise. Maybe she just doesn't like humans? Or me? She's sending mixed signals because she plays with me and follows me around sometimes. She also lets me pet her and cuddle her. But at some point, she just bites. When she gets old, that bite will break skin. I don't want to give her up because I really do love her but I've no friggin' idea what to do. (I'm from the Philippines, btw.)

***

In other news, mommy did a good thing today! I used to get my rabbit supplies from this pet shop. Hay, wood chips, gnawing blocks... everything, really. The brand's Puik. They're the only shop that carries rabbit supplies so naturally, that's where I go. Recently though, they've started selling rabbits. They dumped these little 2-3 week old bunnies in a small, open top glass cage right next to a dozen crazy LOUD squawking birds. The high-pitched noises will ruin those babies' hearing. I mean, hell, those sounds annoy even me and I'm only there for minutes at a time. I've appealed twice with the salespeople but nothing happened. I talked to the owner. The b!tch told me, "They're _fine_. I've been raising rabbits since I was five." I wanted to slug her heavily made-up face. I swear to God, it took all my will power not to smash her face in with the compact hay.

So I decided to boycott the place. I emailed Puik Netherlands a complaint and an inquiry as to how I can acquire my supplies directly from them (yes, my rabbits are *that* spoiled). They forwarded my email to Singapore who then forwarded it to the importer/distributor here. Amazing. I had no idea there was one. I thought the shop got directly from Netherlands. Anyway, the CEO emailed me this morning and invited me to drop by. I took a cab and went to their office which is 3 cities/municipalities away from home. I told them everything and said I want to boycott the shop but I don't have anywhere else to get stuff. We made arrangements... I'll be buying directly from them from now on. They will deliver all my needs right to my doorstep. :bunnydance: Mommy rocks.

I went to their warehouse and went nuts looking at all the rabbit stuff. I was thinking, this must be how normal women feel when they're in a shoe store. I got a month and a half's worth of supplies and got some free stuff to boot. We don't have Oxbow or other American rabbit products here. All we have are Euro stuff like Puik and Sluis. They're pretty good. The babies were so happy when I got home. I had 5 big bags of hay. Must've smelled like heaven. :woohoo

As for that shop, I hope they go bankrupt. I'm telling all the local rabbit owners I know to eliminate the lousy middleman and buy directly from the importer. It's cheaper, they're nicer, and we're putting a-holes out of business. I hope they're not hoodlums though. My imagination's running wild. I might find myself chopped into itty bitty pieces on an empty lot somewhere. I've wrecked their credibility with the company and the importer (I really, really hope they get cut off) and I'm getting people to stop buying from them. Hehe.

I must be giving a bad impression of the country. It's actually nice here. We've got the best beaches. Metro Manila is busy, busy. We have McD's, Pizza Hut, and most other stuff you have. And we don't live in nipa huts. (Someone asked me that before. I didn't take offense. It was too funny.) Life's been pleasant for me, and I'm 23. (Crime rate here's even lower than some states, I remember reading.) There are just some bad eggs, and like all neurotics, I keep wondering when I'm going to come across one and how. I hope I don't die because of hay. :rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2006)

:great:Well done to you. And also kudos to the company for helping you out. Had to laugh at your thoughts aboutdying because of hay (I know, not funny really, but it was just the way you expressed it)!

I thought I had already replied to your post and told you how gorgeous I think your bunnies are, but it seems I didn't. I would persevere with Mocha (perhaps wearing armour at the same time)>. My Dutch doe, Pernod, can be a bit like that, but you kinda get to know when the cute bunny is going to disappear, and the were-rabbit take over 

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 8, 2006)

> Well done to you. And also kudos to the company for helping you out. Had to laugh at your thoughts about dying because of hay (I know, not funny really, but it was just the way you expressed it)!
> 
> I thought I had already replied to your post and told you how gorgeous I think your bunnies are, but it seems I didn't. I would persevere with Mocha (perhaps wearing armour at the same time)>. My Dutch doe, Pernod, can be a bit like that, but you kinda get to know when the cute bunny is going to disappear, and the were-rabbit take over


 Thank you, Jan. It was a bit idiotic, really. I dissed the pet shop owner and mentioned the words "cruelty to animals" and "inhuman" before thinking where the heck I'm getting supplies if they ban me from the shop. :disgust: It's hard to boycott a place that has a monopoly.

The distributor's just having a hard time finding shops that will carry rabbit supplies since there aren't many rabbit owners around that care enough to buy the good stuff. Well, there aren't many rabbit owners, period. But they're trying to get into the big supermarkets which would be FANTASTIC because they're so far, my cab fare was half of the entire amount I spent on supplies.

It's funny, really. It's a preposterous idea. But if I stop posting for over a week, that's it, they got me. :rofl:

They're adowable. They like to snuggle wuggle. I swear, this baby talk thing? Can't stop. :help

I will persevere. I'm stubborn like that. Haha.

Your bunnies are snugglebunnies, too! Aren't they the cutest?! Every bunny I see is cuter than the next, it's driving me mad! :colorsost more pictures? 

-Lisa

P.S. for anyone dropping by, consider this my introduction. I keep forgetting to introduce myself and I'll never remember to sign my name again, I'll bet. Hi! I'm Lisa. You can call me that. Although "tail" _is_ slowly growing on me. :hug:


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's wonderful that you boycotted that place.

:highfive:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, nose_twitch. 

I nearly cried from happiness earlier. Mocha licked me for the first time since she got constipation!!! :bunnydance:

Of course, 30 minutes later, she bit my knuckle. Hard.:banghead







How could something this cute be so spiteful?! :tears2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> Thanks, nose_twitch.
> 
> I nearly cried from happiness earlier. Mocha licked me for the first time since she got constipation!!! :bunnydance:
> 
> ...


 :no: No!!! Never!! Don't believe it! She is just way too cute and innocent looking to do anything so bad.

JK - I know Pernod can look cute sometimes - that's the time she is planning to do something she shouldn't 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 9, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> Of course, 30 minutes later, she bit my knuckle. Hard.:banghead


 She is not being spiteful. Your knuckle was in the way. :whistling

Rainbows!


----------



## doodle (Feb 10, 2006)

Your bunnies are absolutely adorable. What a set of ears Marbles has! I'm in love with his ears, hehe.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, there's one way of looking at it. You've been talking to her, haven't you. :lookaround*



Pet_Bunny wrote:
*


> She is not being spiteful. Your knuckle was in the way. :whistling
> 
> Rainbows!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 10, 2006)

Jan, it's killing me. Everytime I look she's doing something unbelievably cute and adorable, and I just want to SQUISH her! Not evil squish, like make her stew or anything. Just SQUISH her, you know? Like hug her, and squeeze her, and shower her with kisses SQUISH. :happydanceWhich is the worst thing to feel when I'm supposed to be easing her back into the snuggling mommy bit.






Mocha disapproving Jeff and me.
Jeff's snuggling her and we're basically fussing over how adorable she is. 
:whatevah It's such a tough thing, being cute.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, doodle! I find all bunnies adorable beyond all reason, and I'm sure everyone feels the same way but that's always nice to hear.  The back of his ears are veiny, and I was worried about that for a bit before, but I suppose it makes sense that bunnies here are less furry than their American / European counterparts. We _are_ tropical, after all. :wiggle 

***

They eskimo kiss whenever they pass each other. It's the sweetest thing. Well, sweetest after Marbles kissing mommy. I'm biased, of course. :hug:

Sometimes, to make my life easier, I put them both in Marbles' cage while I clean Mocha's. They're still not free roam bunnies. Marbles is coming close to being one but I'll probably wait till he's neutered. He's out most of the time we're home anyway.






They're so cute when they're snuggling, I have to resist the urge to jump in and join them.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 10, 2006)

Mocha is responding. Slowly. But at least there's improvement. What I'm doing is repeating the words "Love-love, Mocha" whenever she's eating or whenever she melts into a puddle of blissful fur while I'm petting her... I say it everytime she's doing something pleasant and comforting. So far, it's working. She hasn't bitten me in over 24 hours. She even licked me, but it was more of a here-you-go-you-affection-starved-human-loser lick. And of course, I was happy with that already. Sigh.

Marbles has been out of sorts lately. He nipped me once (very, very lightly though- mostly just to let me know he's not liking me at the moment) when I moved him away from Mocha's water bottle (-the rubber lining of which he chews). If I'm not mistaken, I think he's feeling slightly neglected because I've been working on Mocha. This be bad. Marbles is my snugglebuns, my heart bunny.

When we had a fire at the condominium last January 8 and we had to evacuate, the only things I took with me were the clothes on my back, my cellphone, and Marbles inside a cardboard box. And I was crying not because of the idea that I could lose everything I own if the fire reaches our unit, but because Marbles was terrified and I was afraid he'd go into shock. I ran him down the hot,smoke-filled stairwell while sirens were wailing and glass was breaking everywhere. The serviced dormitory in front of the condo let me stay inside the empty hallway with my cardboard box.Jeff was outside, watching and trying to get information.

I sat on the floor watching the commotion outside through the glass doors, and I cried for Marbles. He was so tiny and fragile. Isangto him his favoritebeddy-bye song and wrappedmy hands around him.He flinched at my touch. It was heartbreaking. ButI also cried because I was happy. Because even if everything I've had for the last eight years of my life go up in flames, the three of us were safe and together. (This was naturally before Mocha moved in. Thankfully, our unit was spared. Window linings melted, the glass cracked and broke in different places, and our once white walls are now black, but all is well.)

I know he knows I love him no matter what, but I hope he also knows exactly how much.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 11, 2006)

Apparently, I'm not the only one in the doghouse. Mocha nipped Marbles' left ear earlier. He jumped but went back to lounging andpretty much ignored her. Maybe that's how she shows affection? She licked me again earlier but sealed it with quite a nip. :?

Just before dinner, Mocha was on top of the big plastic container where I store their food and litter supplies, sniffing around. I was trying to pet her but she was fidgety so that didn't work out. Without thinking, I said, "Kiss mommy". That's something Marbles understands and does very often, but I've never tried it with Mocha before and didn't know even know she could understand. 

SHE KISSED ME! :happydance

No licks, but she touched her nose and tiny little mouth to my lips for a full four or five seconds, while standing up! One minute later, I tried it again. 

SHE KISSED ME AGAIN! :happydance

arty:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Maybe she is coming around to you at last . Just shows what patience can do.

That was so touching about saving Marbles when you had the fire. Perhaps he is feeling a little left out at the minute - it's hard to keep two bunnies happy at the same time :?

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 12, 2006)

She kissed me a total of 6 times yesterday! SIX! :jumpforjoy:

Anyway, everytime I move in to pet her or pick her up, I say "Love-love" and I think she gets it. She's been licking me more than the usual (which is no licking at all), and nudging my feet. I also saw her binkie at least three times over the last two days. I'm so happy. I'm still not quite optimistic about eliminating her little biting habit completely, but I'm sure gonna try.

Earlier this morning, they were both roaming.They werescrounging for hay when Mocha suddenly started running. She was doing a bunny 500, circling the room and then headbutted Marbles (literally butted Marbles' tushy with her head) as she breaked. Marbles jumped and binkied away.

My bunnies are strange.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 12, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> WooHoo!! Maybe she is coming around to you at last . Just shows what patience can do.
> 
> That was so touching about saving Marbles when you had the fire. Perhaps he is feeling a little left out at the minute - it's hard to keep two bunnies happy at the same time :?
> 
> Jan


 I should certainly hope so. Sometimes I involuntarily cringe and draw my hand back when her mouth approaches, which is sad because there are times I'm almost sure she was going in for a lick or two. She lets me snuggle her longer now, though.

I didn't really "save" him. I was there when it happened, Ijust took him with me when I evacuated. :rofl:When people say "save", I think "heroic". I don't thinkwhat I didcounts. Haha.

Is that really the way it is? Is it the same with your bunnies? I want them both happy but I don't have enough arms. :cry1I try snuggling them both at the same time and sometimes it works but more often than not, one of them leaves to scrounge for food. (It sounds like I don't give them enough food, doesn't it? Hehe. They have abundant supply of hay in their cages, always, but they still likelooking for hay outside -the hay I drop from the plastic bag on the way to their cages.)


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 13, 2006)

Doing fantastic progress with Mocha... much better than I expected. She licks me enthusiastically now and follows me around sometimes. She melts when I pet her. She lets me cuddle her longer. :hug:

And she really kisses mommy!:kiss1It's not a fluke! :happydanceAnd when I try to stick my fingers inside her cage in an attempt to pet her, she'll stick her chubby little face through the bars, out as far as it'll go and lap it up. 

BUT she still bites in between licks. She does it less but she does it while being affectionate. I yelp whenever she bites me but she doesn't seem to get that it hurts me. I don't know what to do to eliminate the biting.

Marbles still digs and bites at the door of his cage, which is an awful racket. I can live with that but I'm worried it'll damage his nails and teeth in the long run. They get one to three hours exercise daily. Lately, Marbles has been spending up to four hours outside his cage per day. We can't let them free roam. Mocha has never learned to use her litter box, and Marbles untrained himself somehow when she moved in. 

Also, we're not the best housekeepers. When they manage to get through barricades and get underneath our bed, they emerge as live dust bunnies.:embarrassed:

To top it all off,hegnaws on Mocha's water bottle and pees around her cage. When their cages are next toeach other,the puddle shows it was projectile pee aimed at her cage.I'm afraid he'll get on top of Mocha's cage and pee on her. :disgust:

(Interestingly though, I think she peed on him once. A part of his fur near his butt discolored somehow.:nono) 

He's back to being angsty. He's still sweet - I doubt he could stop being sweet even if he tried. But I seem to be getting the:bunnybutt: a lot from his lately. And he deliberately disobeys me. When I pick him up though, he'll lick me and hide his head under my palm. :foreheadsmack:

I don't know what it's going to take to make them both happy at the same time.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 13, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> I don't know what it's going to take to make them both happy at the same time.


 A miracle and/or being able to bend over backwards .

It's great that Mocha is coming around. How about re- litter training them so they can be out more, and maybe stop Marbles from rattling his cage?

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 14, 2006)

I just love Marbles' coloring. And they are so cute together!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow....way to go on going to the CEO of the company! That is AWESOME!!!

Too bad YOU couldn't supply to the rabbit owners in your area...buy stuff cheap - store it in a shed or something and then sell on Saturday mornings or something...

That woman may have raised rabbits - but she doesn't LOVE rabbits....that makes the difference!

Peg


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Maybe I'm just PMS-ing but I feel overwhelmed, in a good way. Everyone's been so kind and helpful here at RO. I just read some posts at the Buck Jones thread and it's making me tear up. I wish I met him.

Peg, I thought about it but I don't think it's going to work out because I only know 7 owners and one breeder.  I've also considered importing rabbits to start my own rabbitry but I don't have the heart to subject bunnies to the plane ride. Who knows how they'd be handled.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 14, 2006)

Mocha's binky-ing all over the place. I haven't seen her do a 180 yet. Marbles did that a whole lot when he was younger. They just do a half-binky (is there such a thing?) mid-air now. They'd run really fast, fly, binky, and then continue running. 

Marbles is happy about getting more access to the kitchen and the bedroom. (They're usually in their cages or on the bed when they're in the bedroom. Mostly because it's dusty 'neath the bed. Hehe.) He'd dash and binky off to either place and stay there for five minutes or so, and then he'd slowly inch his way out, peeking with a guilty look on his face. Hahaha. It's SO precious! And of course, mommy has to reassure him that it's okay now and he's still a good boy. :hug1

Jeff and I are both amazed at Mocha's progress. Yesterday, she kissed me without me asking for it. It was the longest she's ever held a kiss with me, and I didn't even ask for it. I cried so hard. I've been such a freakish crybaby lately. I'm going to cry again now. :disgust: That night, she nudged Jeff's ankle for a snuggle. It's incredible. Jeff also petted Marbles from outside her cage before we slept. When he stopped, she nudged his finger back up with her nose and put her head directly below it.

I'm just so happy right now.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 19, 2006)

cross-posted to rabbits only:

(Mocha's) such a sweetheart especially now that the two of us have compromised that i handle her less, but when I do, she has to like it. hehe. but no, seriously, she's such an adorable, sweet child. she'll follow me around and lick my feet and face and kiss me. but she nips. i don't think she realizes this hurts. she's doing it to me much, much less now but i saw her bite the corner of Marbles' eye while she was grooming him and i'm worried. *especially* when I noticed she punctured her own ear. there's a hole at the tip of her left ear. at first i thought ear mites but i tried lightly scratching it off to see the flesh... i realized it was a wound. what i was trying to get off was dried blood. not flakes. am i right? is that normal? (Marbles doesn't do that.) what should i do? 

also, she's overgrooming her front paws. she's biting off fur. there are bald spots. it's freaking me out. i can see a finger exposed. :cry3


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 19, 2006)

her ears remind me of lop ears sometimes. maybe she's part mini lop? we have mini lops here. anyway, she's been so sweet lately. she traipsed off to the kitchen and found a stray piece of onion (I was dicing onions earlier that day). we're not sure whether she rubbed her face on it or licked it or ate it or all of the above, but she ended up smelling like onions for two days. it was so funny, we've taken to calling her Onion. her nicknames to date are: Princess, Mochalicious, Mocha Loca, Batchoy (Filipino term, meaning "chubby"), Bulingit (boo-LEE-ngeet; Filipino term, meaning cute, grubby little child), and Onion. :rofl:

[poor baby's been having on and off damp poop lately and in true bulingit fashion, she tries to clean it up and ends up with smears on the sides of her nose. (btw, how the heck do you clean that? i'm scared to try messing with that little button nose. might make things worse.) her alfalfa-based pellets' crude protein is at 16%... could that be why?]


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 7, 2006)

It's been awhile. Things have been busy because mum's been preparing for the upcoming wedding. 

Mocha hardly ever bites now. Her ears are lop-ish... she looks like a little kid imitating an airplane with one arm up and one arm down. Or a little diva raising an eyebrow. She's quite adorable. She licks me a lot now, and anticipates petting by lowering her head and sticking as much of it as she can out the cage bars. Hehe. She doesn't seem to be nipping Marbles anymore while grooming him so I'm feeling better about her tendency to overgroom. Hopefully, we'll kill the habit soon enough. 

Marbles stomped at me for the first time ever. It got me into a bit of a funk because he was always the sweetheart. He was positioning his wee bunny butt by the side of his cage, ready to projectile pee. I clapped my hands and said no loudly. He looked at me and stomped. He wouldn't budge so I did it again. He stomped. Then he went to the middle of his cage, went on a stomping spree, and gave me the bunny butt. Oh well.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2006)

I was wondering where you've been! I missed Marbles and Mocha!

Sounds like Marbles is turning into a teen-bun. (I am SO not listening to parents!) How old is he now?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 7, 2006)

:wave2Glad you're back. Sounds like the roles have been reversed and Mocha is being the sweetheart now. At least you managed to stop Marbles from actually peeing . Perhaps he is feeling a little neglected and wants to get noticed - and lets face it, projectile peeing certainly gets you noticed !!!!

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi! :wiggle They've been quite the handful. There's poop and pee flying everywhere.:nono

naturestee, hello!:wave2 Marbles is almost 4 months old now. I thought the worst of his teenage angst was over. But he's back to normal again now. It was just that one stomping incident :tantrum:, really. 

Jan, thanks. :jumpforjoy: I've missed going through the threads and posting like a madman. Marbles doesn't sit on my red foot stool anymore. He just does his frog roadkill flops on the floor. I suppose because the tiles are cooler. They're both marking territories. I don't know why because they're really so sweet on each other. Everytime I wake up, there are puddles of pee surrounding their cages. 
:woohoo


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 12, 2006)

Marbles has now officially declared my red chairhis territory. He's moved on from the foot stool phase. Now he goes forthe real thing. :muscleman:



:sigh

I miss my lounge chair.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> :sigh
> 
> I miss my lounge chair.




LOL!! Well, we gotta make our babies feel at home!

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 13, 2006)

*




*
This would be the high king taking over my unbelievably comfortable redchair. It just sucks you right into la-la land, as wonderfullydemonstrated by this little fellow.

And because mommy is a little weird, she carefully placed the little girl right next to the little boy, inverted.






It took me five minutes to stop giggling and take the next picture.






Aww. It's luuurv.






Mocha: Crazy lady's at it again.
Marbles: Shh. Just ignore her. She'll go away soon enough.






Mocha: She's not leaving, is she.
Marbles: Aww, mooom! You're ruining my groove!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 13, 2006)

oh my goodness, those snuggle pictures are just too cute. Bunny love is a wonderful thing!

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, what a horrid typo. 



> This would be the high king taking over my unbelievablycomfortable red chair. It just *stinks *you right into la-la land,as wonderfully demonstrated by this little fellow.


:happydance
I meant to say "s u c k s"! Like, s u c k s you right into la-la land. :rofl:

They don't allow that word here, do they? It keeps changing to stinks.

Edit: Yep. They don't. :nod


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 15, 2006)

:yawn

she outgrew her small plastic litter box so she's in transition till wefind a bigger one. she loves this shoe box so much, i can't switch herjust yet. she'll stay inside and peek during the day, checking up onme. or just stand there with her arms propped up on the sides of thebox. i just want to squish her! :hug:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 25, 2006)

Finally, a flopsy-ear shot. She hasn't nipped me in well over a month,I think. She's *such* a sweetheart now, always looking forward tobeing petted. It's amazing what you can do with patience and heaps oflove.

The two babies are happy. At the same time. Either I've learned how tobend over backwards without my knowing it or they've learned tocompromise. :wiggle Because they've always been incredibly spoiled, andI never really understood why one would be glum for a period of time.They're literally binky-ing all over the place. :bunnydance:


Mocha's bottom has been smelling quite sweet for almost a week now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is it.

Also, I've started introducing fresh veggies. Mocha is 3 months oldnow. Marbles, 4. They get diced carrots as treats. I'm thinking ofmaking this a weekly thing. Don't want them to get used to it. And,drumroll please... PARSLEY! Barron's Rabbit Handbook says it's ok butI'm feeding them minimal amounts, twice a day. They love it.:happydanceMommy's a hit with the babies!:yes:

It was so funny because that was Mocha's first fresh greens. (I fedMarbles some when he was little, when I was stupid and didn't knowbetter.) She was quite apprehensive at first but she realized it wasgood stuff, she dug in like an ol' pro.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 25, 2006)

Awww... I missed this pic!






I can tell you're doing a great job with your babies!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, your Bunnies are adorable?

What kind of bunnies are they?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, Jordiwes! :wave2 Thanks! I'm sure thebunnies would beg to differ :rollseyes: but that's always a nice thingto hear from rabbit lovers.

They nearly fought over parsley. I made the mistake of feeding themboth outside their cages. Never again, I swear. :nope They ate so fast,it was like a race. Mocha finished hers first and tried to get theother end of the stem Marbles was eating.:nono Marbles gotticked off and bucked. Over parsley. :craziness Go figure. Mocha dovefor it and stuck her wee little head to the ground till I separatedMarbles and calmed him down (which in reality only took all of fortyseconds but felt like forever). I felt so bad for the little girl.Poor, poor baby. No one got hurt and they're back to being snugglebunnies although they seem to prefer exploring separately now.
Hey, Soooska! :wave:Thanks? :whistling:lol: They're mixed breed rabbits. Predominantly dutch, people gather from the markings.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 9, 2006)

Bunnies now eat parsley, basil, _and_cilantro. It's so funny how they attack parsley sprigs and end up witha whole bunch of leaves crammed in their mouths, like they just spat upleaves. If that makes any sense at all. Mocha has a much larger box now.

And goodness gracious, the best news of all: they're both officially litter-trained! Whee! :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 9, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> And goodness gracious, the best news of all: they're both officially litter-trained! Whee! :bunnydance:


YAY!!! Clever buns. The world is yours for the taking now 

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 25, 2006)

Hee. It's an old picture. Haven't been online much lately. Mum and dadjust got married last June 2 and mum's been preoccupied. Marbles has g-r-o-w-n. He's as big as a cat now.His testicles are descending. Jeff gets weird everytime I say that. :rollseyes:Men.

Marbles is still affectionate and sweet. He'lljump up to mychair and snuggle me. Sometimes when I reach inside his cage, he'll movenear anddrop his head on my open palm and just sit there, that way.:bunnyheartSilly bunny.Sometimes he'll bathe my handsin bunny spit. Sweet little bunny boy. Truly my heart bunny. 

Mocha's still adorable. She gets more and more adorable each day, really. I don't know how she does it. When I get bored and they're sleepy, I wrap her in a shirt and snuggle her in bed. She's taken to licking me repeatedly and openly whenever I pick her up. Once, it lasted one entire minute. But being the princess that she is, she prefers being the receiver of affection.

I want another bunny but Jeff is against it. He insists the babies would feel neglected if another one moved in because our time would be divided between three instead of two. Also, he doesn't want to ever start feeling like cleaning up after them is a chore.I love that he loves them and he has a point, but sometimes when I'm holding a tiny bunny in my hands, I just want to run home with it. I can't think when there's too much cuteness in front of me. I tried being sneaky, I asked him to hold the bunny I wanted to bring home, because I knew if he held it, he wouldn't be able to resist. He smartly refused.hwell


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2006)

:hug1 Yay! Wondered where you had sneaked off to .

Glad to hear your babies are still loving on their mom. I know how you feel about having another bun, but Jeff does have a point (sorry). I would hate to risk the relationship I have with Perry and Pernod (even if they aren't as snuggly as your two ).

Ermm, any updated pics??????? 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jun 25, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Ermm, any updated pics???????


 :yeahthat

I've missed you!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 26, 2006)

*I GOT A BUNNY YAWN PICTURE!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

*I did! I did! Mocha always stretches and yawn after a nap in this one particular position, and finally, FINALLY! after trying for so long... I got a bunny yawn picture! 

Now the bad news is I still haven't tried uploading pictures with my mobile. (wasn't quick enough to grab my camera so the lousy phone camera had to do.) I don't have a data cable but needless to say, I shall be looking for one very soon. 

LuvaBun, naturestee, i've missed you!! and everyone, really. can't believe i managed to stay away for so long. things were just so busy and i've REALLY missed having people to talk to about rabbits. other people just don't get it.

i've so much reading to do! :shock: i wanna catch up on everyone's babies.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 30, 2006)

"Mum?... I think it's time to eat."


***


Mocha, the obssessive-compulsive bunny.
















"Your turn."


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 30, 2006)

Poor wittle girl.







You can almost hear the sniffling.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 30, 2006)

And now, some action shots...






Marbles mid-binkie. :bunnydance: Bless his sweet little heart.






Mocha doing the bunny 500 like nobody's business.


***


Half an hour later...






"Me, tired? Never. Let me just close my eyes for a second..."







***

And you know it just wouldn't be complete without the snuggle pics.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2006)

Great pictures. You certainly have two cuties there. 

Hmm, I wonder if I can handle two more bunnies, I think they will be added to my Bunny Napping list.

Soooska:rabbithop:dutch


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 30, 2006)

:inlove:Great pics - your two are so adorable. Why was Mocha looking so sad? - was her mom not giving her any treats? 

The one's of them snuggling are sooo cute!

Jan


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 30, 2006)

Ooo I love the snuggle pictures! They are so adorable.


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 30, 2006)

What a pair of cuties!! The are just adorable together!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 30, 2006)

*



*

Mum doesn't give me too many treats because my tummy gets easily upset. :saddenedShe gives me someveggies daily, but not much. Every few days I get a tasty treat but life's been pretty dull. Pellets. Hay. Pellets. Hay. Pellets. Hay. :yawnMum says it's fo my own good. I get lots of hugs and kisses though, mostly because I'm just so darn cute. - Mocha

*Okay, back to your regular programming. Hi, Jan! We've no idea why she looked so sad in the picture. She's usually all binkies, cutesy eyes, and all that stuff that makes me want to smoosh her. Oh well. Even when she's sad, I still want to smoosh her. Anyway, she was looking up at the clothes I hung upto dry. I think theykept drippingon her or something. Hehe. :tongue*

*Lisa*



*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :inlove:Great pics - your two are so adorable. Why was Mocha looking so sad? - was her mom not giving her any treats?
> 
> The one's of them snuggling are sooo cute!
> 
> Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Sooska, BunnyLover, and cookie2006! :wave2Thanks! They *love* snuggling. They'll run around for half an hour and then settle into a snuggle. It's a little frustrating because I want them to get as much exercise as they can (they're certified lounge bunnies), but I don't hold it against them because it's really hot here and they tire easily because of it. Besides,when theylook that cute,it's hard to mind.:wiggle

Since they're both adolescents, sometimes they'll ignore each other and lounge far away from each other. When I move in to pet one, the other will get up and nonchalantly sniff around us and pretend to be interested in other things while actually inching nearer... sneaky, sneaky... mommy being careful not to play favorites will also pet the other one... basically, it still ends up with the both of them snuggling each other in the end anyway. :rollseyes:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's the princess, in a streeeetch. Just one lousy second before a giant yawn. 

(!*&^@&*$%@# %)

I need a better camera. Or faster reflexes. Okay, both.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh what precious pics! Love the stretch and I missed this one before!






So in love, I love it!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 1, 2006)

after a long hiatus, we're back. my camera gotstolen so i had to wait till i got a new one. beware of large pictures. the following are all pictures of the little princess.










lip reading.











she's getting big but she knows she's still the baby of the family. she milks it for all its worth too.


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2006)

I want those EARS!!!!!!!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 1, 2006)

"oops."






"you still love me, right, mum?"






thinking: "run away! hide! open, you stupid door!"






exhausted.






ladies and gentlemen, the bunny butt. 

:happydance

(mocha pictures in previous post.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome Blog. I love your bunnies.


----------



## aeposten (Oct 1, 2006)

Your bunnies are beautiful! 

And I absolutely LOVE the bunny butt pic!

-Amy


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2006)

Yay! I was wondering where you andthose beautiful bunnies had gone!!! Great pics - Marbles andMocha are looking wonderful 

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 7, 2006)

imagine my surprise at walking in the bedroom,around 20 minutes after jeff fed them and left the room, i foundmarbles inside mocha's cage and mocha hovering just outside it. theylooked particularly pleased with themselves, the little munchkins. jeffforgot to close marbles' cage. mocha can unlock her bottom lock. i'msure between the two of them, it wasn't as hard getting her out. we'vebeen keeping them separate (runs, too) because we haven't gatheredenough nerve to have marbles neutered yet. 
sigh.
i guess we're having bunnies.
i'll love them with everything i've got. that's the problem. i highlydoubt i can take it, giving them away. hopefully, mocha'll only haveone.:?


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 8, 2006)

Your pics are priceless.


----------



## Haley (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont know how I missed this blog!

Your dutchies are adorable!!!! Im in love with them! :kiss:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 17, 2006)

more mocha pictures...

her mommy-how-long-do-i-have-to-keep-licking-the-bars-before-you-let-me-out look, more commonly known as silly face:





and because i obey their every whim...
















(notice the peter rabbit book. heh.)






innocently wrecking mommy's things, as per usual.

...and then seeking protection from daddy.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 17, 2006)

marbles warbles.



meeting the Elephants






loving the Elephants






deciding what to do...






lounge, what else?















i think he gets it from me.







...and as always, it's never complete without a bunny butt.





:bunnydance:


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 18, 2006)

Ohhh! your bunnies are PRETTY! i just love marble's color and of course, that cute little bunny butt


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2006)

Are some of those taken with black and white film, or is Marbles so perfectly gray, it just looks like it?

Both are so adorable!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks! :wave2hello, hello. marbles is a regularham. he works it like nobody's business. some are black and white ofmarbles, yup. i love how his fur looks in b&amp;w. brings out themidtones. but yeah, he's really gray. 

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohh you have such beautiful bunnies,how adorable they are!!!!



i really,really love this one..






That is just the sweetest thing!!!

:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 6, 2006)

apparently, mocha wasn't pregnant. we are veryslowly letting them run around together again. marbles is interested inmating, i think, but only sniffs. well, that's all he's allowed to do.mocha is completely against it. is it possible she's infertile? it's aprecious balance maintaining her health so i'm thinking that hassomething to do with it?

the bunnies have expanded their roaming repertoire to include bunny500s on our bed. it's so cute. also, they sleep on our bed now. atfirst it was just mocha. she'd let me and jeff snuggle her between us.the princess of course will raise her head as soon as the pettingstops. hahaha. last time, we snuggled both of them at the same time.all four of us in bed, it was the sweetest thing. my happyplace.:group2: mocha slept next to us for an hour. marblesdid 40 minutes more or less. he spends more time licking the bedspread.weird little boy. sweet though.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 10, 2006)

my little boy












disapproving...


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 10, 2006)

the snuggle bunnies are baaaaaaaaaaack!


















and for a change of pace, DUCKS!






:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2006)

Marbles and Mocha certainly aresnuggly.I love these two - they compliment each other sowell. Give them kisses from me 

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks, jan. i've been telling them all about perry and pernod. i'm pretty sure they understand. i gave them kisses from you. 

i've been keeping them apart for a couple of months because i wasworried they'd mate but apparently, the little girl's not interested.hehe. all she wants to do is snuggle. 





daddy's girl


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG, that pic is priceless :laugh:. It looks like it should be in a newspaper with a witty caption underneath.

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 13, 2006)

happy 1st birthday (gotcha day, actually), baby boy marbles. :kiss1:
you make me so happy, it's overwhelming. sometimes i think my heart is going to burst.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2006)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> happy 1st birthday (gotcha day, actually), baby boy marbles. :kiss1:
> you make me so happy, it's overwhelming. sometimes i think my heart is going to burst.


Awww, that is so sweet :tears2:

arty0002:arty0002:Happy 'Gotcha' Day, Marbles. Hope your mom gives you lots of treats!

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 21, 2007)

we moved! like over a month ago.still not done unpacking. bunnies are loving the new place. they get tosee the sun now. hee hee. our old place was dark and not quite as bunnyfriendly.

pictures!

marbles cleaning the bedroom floor:











on my budgeting skills, he says, "huh?"

and my sweet princess...





here comes the sun...





i don't think she likes it too much though.





sigh.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh...my...goodness.......they're so cute!!!

Wow...and those eyes....just beautiful...

I love how Marbles looks like he's half my Maisie, half dutch...what a handsome boy!! 

Wonderful! Glad to know they love the new place!And Marbles helping out...what a good boy! Hehe...

:inlove:


----------



## Kawaii608 (Apr 21, 2007)

It's soo sweet that your rabbits gets along with each other and humans. must be a lot of fun


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 21, 2007)

I admire her eyes! (actually, they are a bitlike mine...lol) Both of your buns are the sweetestthings. :bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2007)

:hug:Was wondering where you had disappeared to. Nice to see you and your beautiful babies back again 

Looks like they are settling in nicely to your new place and are makingthemselves at home . Could Mocha look any more relaxed ....?

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks, everyone!!  i've missed looking at allthe bunny pictures here on RO. i tend to read them all in one go aftera hiatus so i'm bracing myself now for cute overload. i read yourreplies to the bunnies and they seem pretty pleased with themselves.:bunnydance:

mocha is a regular ham but i think she was sick when i took thosepictures though. i can't be sure. whenever she's sick, she goes to theside of our bed and tiptoes to try to get a look at what's on it and/orshe nudges me and pointedly looks at the top of the bed. of course,mommy always lets her. she gets better faster that way, it's strange.she likes being wrapped in our clothes. if it's not wrapped around her,she'll dig and burrow in it herself, and she'll stay there untilthere's food in her cage or she feels better. i can't count the numberof ratty old blankets / shirts we've had to cut up into rags and/orthrow out since she decided she'll only "get better" on them. hello,gigantic mashed poopatoes.

marbles has re-litterbox-trained himself, even all his poop he storesneatly in his box (except for the few ones that escape him when he getsall excited). i think he's past his teenage angst phase wherein it washim against the world and everything had to be his. such a sweetheart,really. sometimes when i pet him, he'll move his head in such a waythat _he_ winds up grooming me. and he's taken to chasing histail. well, it's a game we play. i tickle the side of his butt and hetries to reach my hand but i circle it with him so he keeps goingaround in circles. after three of four rounds, he'll binkie away.

kawaii608: oh, they dislike (well, distrust is more like it) humans asa general rule. :stikpoke i think they think my husband and i are partbunny.

jan: oh, she can. i used to freak out everytime she flopped before. hereyes roll back, she _shivers_, and stretches her hind legs andkeep them locked that way. but then she chews and sinks contentedly andthe world is shiny again. :hug1


----------



## binkies (Apr 23, 2007)

Marbles's nose is tooooo cute! I want to smooch it.


----------



## smilejpl_95 (Apr 24, 2007)

hi ate lis. love u


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 24, 2007)

hi, liapot! :hug1

everyone, this is lia, my baby sister. she's 11.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 24, 2007)

i was catching up on bunny blogs when mocha justwalked (yes, walked) up to me, nudged me, and snuggled up against myfoot. :hug1 and now she just stretched her legs. yup, it's a wonderfulworld.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 24, 2007)

Isn't it great that the smallest things bunniesdo can give their humans such pleasure . Clever Marbes , littertraining himself again. And Mocha certainly knows how to have youwrapped around her little paw 

Jan

PS - Hiya, Lia :wave:


----------



## binkies (Apr 24, 2007)

Itis the best thing to get bunny lovins!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 29, 2007)

she does have me wrapped around her little paw,and she very well knows it. i destroyed her old water bottle (don'task) so i replaced it with a bigger one. she's having difficultydrinking from it though. i think the ball's too heavy for her. so nowshe grabs my attention and points to the bottle with her nose, givingme the eye the entire time till i squeeze her bottle for her. she onlyattempts to drink when i'm holding the bottle and squeezing it inintervals to help her. i'm waiting for her to adjust to it so she won'trun out of water while i'm sleeping, but at the same time it's awfulfor me - i know i'm making it so hard for her.

she's about a year and four months now but she's still so delicate. shecrosses her legs (seriously). whether she's asleep or sitting andwatching, her legs are always together or crossed. she never grooms,she just waits to be groomed. that's a spoiled little princess rightthere. i want to keep spoiling her but part of me also wants to teachher how to be tough. (not that she can't fight for herself. she can nipmarbles hard enough for him to jump a foot clear off the floor. also,she's a trooper - when she gets her tummyaches, she's very brave andstrong.) but if something happens to me and the hubby, i can onlyimagine how horrible it would be for them, especially her with her giproblems, living with regular people who care little for rabbits.


----------



## binkies (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness. She sounds like a real character! And smart too!


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, we missed you and your beautiful bunnies!

I have a dutch pair as well, but theyre both boys. Im in love with yourpair. Are they still bonded-I was confused because I remember they werebonded, but not neutered?


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

binkies: :thanks: she really is! (i tend to saymarbles is intelligent, mocha is clever.) she knows how to get her wayevery single time. marbles sulks when he doesn't get his way. mochawill find other means to get what she wants if the first try doesn'twork, and it usually involves cute-ing me into submission.

haley: :wave: 



> I have a dutch pair as well, but theyre both boys. Im in lovewith your pair. Are they still bonded-I was confused because I rememberthey were bonded, but not neutered?


they are bonded, if by bonded you mean completely head over heels inlove with each other. :hug2: i'm being mean mum because i'm too scaredto trust any vet here to neuter marbles and/or spay mocha. mochaespecially because she's not all that healthy. (this is dog and catcountry. some vets have never even treated a rabbit beyond a year old.)they were inseparable until marbles started humping my sweet littlegirl's head. :sigh since then, they've had to take turns runningaround. breaks my heart but i don't have a choice. i'm just not goingto lose either of them that way - won't be able to deal. they visiteach other though and kiss frequently through the bars.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

more mocha-on-my-pillows pictures:










marbles won't be seeing my bed for a long time. the little meanie peedon it... just when i thought he was litter trained again. mocha is veryrespectful of mommy's territory, and loves it so much that she neverleaves. after an hour, she'll bolt and run back into her cage to pee.then she'll hang out by the side of the bed until i put her back on.

don't remember if i posted the next pic. took it at our old condo. dusty, yes. bad, bad mum. presenting the dust bunny:


----------



## binkies (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so jealous of Mocha! I want to be all snuggly in bed too.


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahh, I see. A lot of areas just arent up to date with proper rabbit care. It must be frustrating for you to not have a vet you can trust in your area. Where are you from, btw?

I am so in love with Marbles and Mocha. They are such snuggle bunnies.They are seriously the most relaxed bunnies I have ever seen. My boy Basil lays in my bed, but never gets as comfortable as Mocha.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

Haley: Philippines. Rabbits here are bought byclueless parents for grubby, snot-nosed children (bitter much?) so they don't live long.:cry3: I don't know if there are rabbits herewho're as old as Marbles and Mocha. We got lucky with our vet now because she makes house calls and is really gentle with the bunnies. She soothed Marbles and tried her best to un-frighten Mocha who was literally shivering in fear, and I greatly appreciated her efforts. Our first vet disappeared (go figure) and the second one dropped Mocha (I had to resist the urge to lunge at him with fists of fury :boxing). I'm overprotective of them which is bad, I know. Can't help myself. Mocha is the biggest snuggler of all (Marbles roughhouses with me sometimes).:yawn: It defies explanation.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

every now and then i wonder what's mixed in mocha that's not in marbles. mocha is fluffier, messier, but has a much rounder face. she has shorter legs and ears.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 2, 2007)

my snuggle bunnies cannot snuggle. break my heart, why dontcha.






mocha is not all that healthy so i can't have her spayed - there's a big chance she won't survive it. i could have marbles neutered following that logic because he's as healthy as they come, but 1 out of 5 rabbits don't recover from fixing with who's supposedly the best rabbit vet in manila. that's a 20% chance he won't make it, and i can't do it. he's my heart bunny, the great love of my life.

i feel so selfish keeping them away from each other. they make each other so happy. also, there are health risks for unfixed rabbits down the road and i keep thinking about those things but all that i reallywant is to have them around for as long as i can.

so there. i don't really know what to do.


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2007)

aww it does break your heart. 

That is a really difficult decision. If the health risks were presentfor males as they are for females I would say do it. But for malesthere really isnt any reason other than behavioral (and not wantingbabies, obviously) to do it. Shes the one who would benefit the mosthealth-wise, but thats not an option for you. 

That must be so frustrating to live in a place that doesnt have manyvets who are good with rabbits. I complain about my vets not knowingmuch, but they do know a lot compared to vets in other areas. 

BTW, I never asked, whats wrong with Mocha??


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 2, 2007)

what i wouldn't give to know. she doesn't digest as well as marbles so everything has to be measured in exact amounts and has to be given at exact intervals. if i oversleep and i forget to turn on the a/c or if something stress-inducing occurs like loud banging (and even sometimes for no reason at all), she gets constipation or diarrhea (sometimes both, in that order). 

i have to force feed her water then because she won't drink a drop onher own when she's sick. i also give her this local milk called yakult that really helps her digestion. i've told all 3 vets this and none ofthem have anything substantial to say. sometimes i think i know more about rabbits than all 3 of them combined, which is really scary because i seriously don't know enough. 



> But for males there really isnt any reason other than behavioral (and not wanting babies, obviously) to do it.


that makes me feel a little better. thank you. i just wish they couldstill run together. it was wonderful, how they took to each other soeasily. their cages are side by side still and they visiteach other all the time but it's not the same. marbles keeps trying to groom mocha's head through the cage bars, and he settles down in front of the door to nap. :sigh: it's so sweet but it makes me sad. i feel so selfish.

p.s. i'm also slightly concerned that mocha might end up bullying marbles if i have him neutered. is this normal? she's sweet and all but this girl's got 'tude and she might want to be top bunny once he's all mellow.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 3, 2007)

*my side of the story: a letter of appeal, by marbles*


dear loving friends, adoring fans, and kind, casual readers,
she's becoming increasingly bratty lately and i almost feel abused.:nope: it's hard to get mad at her though because she's so darnadorable. one little yawn :yawn: and i'm putty. how wrong is this.

here she is, stealing hay from me, as usual:






you'd think with all that hay in her cage, she'd lay off mine.

i tell mom and she tries to get mocha to stop but she only gets one of her patented "who, me?" looks:






(she has hay in her mouth, mum!)

after a light telling off, this is what we get:






:help



:group2: &amp; :kiss1:, 
:rabbithop


----------



## LuvaBun (May 3, 2007)

LOL! Poor Marbles!

It must be so frustrating not being able to have a vet that you cantrust to help you with your bunnies. I completely understand notwanting to put them through it with such a low success rate. I guessyou are caught between a rock and a hard place .

Jan


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

I am totally in loooooove!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

the husband and i finally made a sturdy condo for them to play in. 






you gotta love tie wraps.

i dumped the stack &amp; rack boxes in with hay inside them. mocha had a blast squeezing herself inside the boxes.






here's marbles enjoying the second level. i remember when he was muchyounger, he loved our bookshelf. my little jumper is not so littleanymore so we need to get him a decent ramp. i have no idea how to makeone though.











saw this somewhere here. tried it out. turns out this is the only kind of toy they like, the one that comes with food inside.

mocha's feeling under the weather right now so she's camped right next to mum's feet. poor sweetheart.

i'm seriously considering having marbles fixed soon. he keeps peeing onthe side of mocha's cage and on the blankets that i keep on the floorfor them. and i really do want them to be together because i knowthat's what they want and it seems unfair that i keep them apart. butall i can think about is how i badly want someone to talk me out of it.i will never forgive myself if anything happened to him because of theoperation.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

an update. the sneaky girl crept up to marblescage and lay there. i thought she wanted comforting from him. a minutelater i heard her scamper away. i turned around and saw foot prints. loand behold! she peed on his cage.

:thumbup

hopefully, this finally evens the score and this blasted peeing war will end.


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

haha you gotta love her. She was getting back at him!

The condo looks great! Mine love their condo.

The neutering thing is a very difficult decision. I know my boys aremuch happier now that they are neutered. They are less territorial anda lot more relaxed. Its such a tough decision if you dont have a vetyou can trust.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

Hey, if Marbles can do it, then so can Mocha .

Would it be possible for your vet to maybe contact a more rabbit savvyone (perhaps by email)in a different county to get advice onneutering? I am sure there must be some vet she knows of thatwould help? It seems such a shame that you want to do the right thing,and lack of vet experience is stopping you. It would be so nice to haveMarbles and Mocha back together again 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

I totally agree with Jan. 

To me their is nothing better that seeing 2 bunnies who are in Lovecuddling up to each other. I can sit and watch Wilbur &amp; Jackiefor hours as they cuddle and kiss each other. 

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

The thing is, I don't think the vets here reallycare enough about rabbits. For one thing, they don't need vaccineshere. There's really not much money to be made from rabbit clients andthere aren't enough of us to begin with. I'm just as worried about thepre and post op care as I am about the operation itself. They might puthim in the same room as dogs or cats. He'll be terrified and won't eat.Also, Marbles scrambles away when he's scared. I don't even think theycan hold him still. I have nightmares of them botching it up andtelling me some lie to cover. I wouldn't really know.

One thing my husband and I talked about which was actually in jest atfirst (since $1 = P50, which is never good) was to contact a goodrabbit vet from abroad. The thing is we're middle class peeps and whenyou convert our money to dollars, it's definitely not much. We canswing for airfare, have an extra bedroom for lodging, and cover allliving expenses here (plus the cost of a local vet's facility we'llhave to rent for the op) but I seriously don't think any vet would careenough for it. It's going to be unbelievably expensive for us and itseems ridiculously impossible.

Will think about it some more. Thanks for the suggestions, you guys. Ireally appreciate it. Hopefully I'll have made up my mind by next week.Marbles is one year and five months old now. I know if we're doing it,it has to be soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2007)

:grumpy:Where are the new pics? Please?


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

This is lisa / tailof2rabbits. I can't remember my password right now, among other things.

Mocha passed away yesterday, September 4, 2007 at 5:10AM, in my arms. I wrote about it here: http://thelisashow.blogspot.com/2007/09/mocha.html
I don't have the strength to retell the story.

I miss her so much.


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

Marbles keeps nudging me, looking for her where she used to be. My heart is breaking.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

Omg...

I just saw your post... 

I am so so sorry. She was a beautiful girl. :tears2:I'm so sorry. I'm sending you lots of love and hugs. :hug:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh no.... devasting news, Lisa.... :cry1:

I wondered when I saw the screenname, but I didn't think it would be your Mocha. :sad:

I'm so sorry. She was such a gorgeous, clever girl. I'm at a loss for words.

Poor Marbles... condolences to you and the husband. You're special people, Mocha was a special rabbit. This is beyond sad. 

:rip: Mocha



sas :tears2:


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you.

I miss her so much. I'm having a difficult time coping. Does it get any easier?


----------

